# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  parsing avec jaxb

## slimtun

comment parser un fichier xml en java avec jaxb?

----------


## mlny84

Bonjour, 
Va voir du ct de cette discussion, tu risques d'y trouver ton bonheur... 
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...ht=jaxb+parser

----------


## slimtun

dans les class parser avec jaxb, jBuilder n'accept pa : @XmlAccessorType(AccessType.Field)
message d'erreur     ?illegal character: \64

----------


## slimtun

l'erreur c'estait a cause de la version de jaxb, la nouvelle version ne gnre pa cette erreur

----------

